# Asia Bibi Petition?



## py3ak (Jul 21, 2011)

Does anyone on the Board know anything about the Asia Bibi situation in Pakistan?

There is a link where one can sign a petition for her to be freed. Apparently she has been convicted of blasphemy and sentenced to death - for a Christian profession.

General information on the religious situation in Pakistan, and specifics on what the church there is like would be helpful and welcome information.


----------

